
Magic Leap shows off new demo - AndrewKemendo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw0-JRa9n94&feature=youtu.be
======
biswaroop
Wow.

Hmm - the entire projection seems to be in a single focal plane (see 0:38).
Surely near-field illusions need depth of field to feel realistic enough.

It looks super stable though.

------
wodenokoto
After that obviously pre rendered shoot'me up video, I honestly don't believe
this video.

No pictures or description of the hardware or technology used.

